
Because of the database of ER bills that we've crowdsourced this past year - edward
https://twitter.com/sarahkliff/status/1082336132757626880
======
alexc05
Terrible headline - but interesting twitter thread. Glad I clicked.

I wonder why Zuckerberg SF General Hospital ER is so anomalous.

~~~
nerfhammer
Supposedly it's simply because the city runs it that way
[https://twitter.com/sarahkliff/status/1082360904350658560](https://twitter.com/sarahkliff/status/1082360904350658560)
(different thread by same author)

------
dopylitty
This is an awful headline but a great series of posts.

From an HN perspective I could imagine formalizing a system similar to the Vox
DB. The system could ingest, anonymize, and analyze user submitted medical
bills then it could provide a public service to highlight how ridiculous
medical billing and payment are in the US.

